# Riders in WI



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

With trail season right around the corner just wondering how many riders are in WI maybe we can set something up to get people together and spend time with our horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I live in Il, but work in WI, so if anyone is in northern IL or Southern WI then I'd love a riding buddy this season!


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

grayshell38 said:


> I live in Il, but work in WI, so if anyone is in northern IL or Southern WI then I'd love a riding buddy this season!


Im in between milwaukee and racine...how far are u from there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I work in Walworth, but regularly go shopping in Delevan and Elkhorn. If you know of some state parks or something in between, that would probably work.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm in Milwaukee!
I board in Big Bend.

I plan on hitting Minooka Park this summer at the very least...I hear they have nice trails.


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

Ive never been there! I have Riley boarded in Muskego. The kettles are really nice too. and bong recreation area has trails as well .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I haven't been to Bong or the kettles in years. I wanted to start small as I just got my current horse.

Muskego is pretty close.


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> I haven't been to Bong or the kettles in years. I wanted to start small as I just got my current horse.
> 
> Muskego is pretty close.


That it is  I havent had Ry very long ethier I just know both of those places have trails.we should set something up 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Definitely.
Let me just make sure my horse won't kill me first. LOL


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in Palmyra WI, right by the Southern Kettle Morraine Trails. The trails are great & there is one section that is perfect for baby training or horses who find steep, rocky trails too tough. Most of the trails are pretty easy though. They also have a great horse camping site.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I live right outside of Greenbay. I'd love to come on a ride with someone, but I've never trail ridden before. Plus my gelding is nowhere near ready to go on a trail ride. I hope you can find someone. ^^


----------

